# Pol Meeting



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

As of right now I am planning on having a meeting 11/30 at Don Julios on Shore Dr. around 1830-1900.
Anyone interested in joining or helping to get this boat in the water please attend or post on this thread your interest.
Also everyone that thinks they can make that date, please post your coming so I can get a count for seating...Thanks again......PEACE OUT


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

count me in hosLet me know if i need to bring anything or do something.
Later hoss:fishing::beer:


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

gotta work, i'll let yah know if I can get off though.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> As of right now I am planning on having a meeting 11/30 at Don Julios on Shore Dr. around 1830-1900...


OK, got it... 11:30 on the 18th or 19th at DJs... I'll be there...

~buggs


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hey Fellas*

It's been awhile since I've posted. I haven't been able to come back out with you all because i don't have any cold/wet weather gear what-so-ever. But i'm still interested and should be able to make the meeting at 1830 or 1900 on friday.:beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

harry buggs said:


> OK, got it... 11:30 on the 18th or 19th at DJs... I'll be there...
> 
> ~buggs


Sr. Buggs, just to make sure...it's around 6:30pm on Friday the Nov. 30th. Don't want a repeat of last time...locked doors and stink eyes..


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Is it open to _anyone?_


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Jumping Ship*



Grommet said:


> Is it open to _anyone?_


Yes as of now it is. Are you interested in joining?? I see you started Dumbf**k's for some reason, your input will be welcomed & appriciated. Give me a contact # in a PM if you could plez sir........PEACE OUT


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Sr. Buggs, just to make sure...it's around 6:30pm on Friday the Nov. 30th. Don't want a repeat of last time...locked doors and stink eyes..


Ah, Senor Skunk, 'sure' sounds so... so... uh... dull. Besides, if it really was the 18th or 19th I'd already have missed it... again .

~buggs


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> Yes as of now it is. Are you interested in joining?? I see you started Dumbf**k's for some reason, your input will be welcomed & appriciated. Give me a contact # in a PM if you could plez sir........PEACE OUT


Hmmm...jumping ship? If I join POL, do I have to renounce my TKAA membership?

DFKAA doesn't really exist (other than I'm a dumbf**k of a fisherman), it's kind of a joke between Trevor and me.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Hmmm...jumping ship? If I join POL, do I have to renounce my TKAA membership?
> 
> DFKAA doesn't really exist (other than I'm a dumbf**k of a fisherman), it's kind of a joke between Trevor and me.


Well just show up & you'll see what we have in mind......PEACE OUT


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Grommet said:


> Hmmm...jumping ship? If I join POL, do I have to renounce my TKAA membership?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nah, this way we will have a mole on the inside!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

ruthless said:


> Grommet said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...jumping ship? If I join POL, do I have to renounce my TKAA membership?
> ...


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Walkin the plank*

Man that's harsh!!  
Can we push 'im!! 

ASSASIN


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

walkin the plank? harsh? i was thinkin' maybe a keel haul over the oyster beds :beer:


----------

